# I just found a nice drill press...



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 7, 2008)

I came across this today and if all goes the way planned, I have myself a pretty serious drill press once a little refurb is put into it.  It's a 1960's Rockwell/Delta 17" Varriable speed drill with a 5" travel. It's big, like over my head big and weighs about 300lbs from what I can tell. Speed range of 350-4250rpm and best yet, it was free.   Yea, I know... I suck! [}]

To get an idea of the size, look at the head compared to the full sized switch on the front!


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow.  The price was right.
It that 3 phase though?


----------



## stevers (Feb 7, 2008)

Where's the drill press????


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice find there Lee. You know I always like a good deal..


----------



## bbqncigars (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a sweet drill.  We've got a couple in the company shop.  Just get the best vise you can, plus some t-bolts for the vise.

Wayne


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice score. Happy cleaning and keep us posted with the progress.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 8, 2008)

If it is 3 Phase Lee you need to send it to me[]
Now you have two to finish and post so get crackin.

Mike


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea, she's tree-phaze, but that just needs a motor swap to 110v and I will be golden.  It is listed to have a 1hp motor on it @ 1725rpm.  Heck, that's a direct swap off my old drill press! (if the shaft fits)  I do have a realy old heavy duty motor that might do the trick too. I just have to customize a wire junction box for the housing as the original is missing.)

And Joe, yes... this makes me feel better after your score the other day!


----------



## R2 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it steam driven?[}]
seriously good find![][]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Lee, nice find.  Once you get it all cleaned up, I'd like to offer you triple what you paid for it.  Deal? []


----------



## rherrell (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice score Lee! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, Lee, you suck! Nice find![}] Keep us posted on the refurb.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 8, 2008)

now the big question is what color to paint it??  I am thinking maybe a beige right now.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh come on why not a bright saftey orange?


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> now the big question is what color to paint it??  I am thinking maybe a beige right now.



Knowing how you are with your colors of ink and all I think it appropriate to do a partridge family bus paint job on it!! that way you should be able to cover your bases with whatever blank you may be drilling[][]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2008)

How 'bout purple? Might make for an interesting look. []


----------



## richstick1 (Feb 8, 2008)

That's not a drill press, it's a converted geological deep earth boring machine!!!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 8, 2008)

Lee! now thats what l call a basement bargain and leave it green.[][}]


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> now the big question is what color to paint it??  I am thinking maybe a beige right now.



CAT yellow.  It's big enough to be a bulldozer![]


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 9, 2008)

NAW I think it should be FIRE ENGINE RED! Brighten up the shop wouldn't it? LOL


Mike


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess I could buy a quart of paint and spray it, it is big enough to do with a gun. That would open up a much wider range of colors.. 

Bright red, nawh.. it would look like one of those imports from Harbor Freight!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Lee , Great find and a fantastic bargan too . I think you should paint it a black hammertone w/gold accents , it would give it the classy look it deserves....


----------



## clewless (Feb 10, 2008)

Happened to go to Tractor Supply for bolts yesterday and noticed drill presses for sale.........they now have safety guards around the spindle........what's next ???rubber guards for hammer heads?????geesh...the lawyers will make it impossible to use anything soon......


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 10, 2008)

Clewless, it's designed for people who can't read instructions and are ignorant to simple safety rules!  Even w/ a gaurd i'm just as careful w/ the same machine w/o the gaurd.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 10, 2008)

I told y'all, it will be here soon!  Drill stop, lathe stop, electric screwdriver stop.  Just wait until Saw-Stop gets the "OK" to have thier product design mandated into all new tools. 

I want to build a line-shaft shop just to spite! [}]


----------



## stevers (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently saw a saw stop in person. Nice saw for the most part. The problem I foresee is having to replace the brake and blade every time I try to cut a piece of wood with a little too much moisture content. I can see myself de-activating the mechanism most of the time. Just like I took the splitter and guard off my saw now. I use a lot of sleds anyway. And always push sticks. I do a lot of types of cutting in which a splitter isn't possible. Dattos and the such. The same thing will happen to the saw if they make it mandatory for sale. And when they get to a point where they can tell what I'm doing in my own shop, it's time to retire and move to the hills.


----------

